

Ask HN: Gig/Job ad strangeness - shareme

I am finding among the real strange gig and job ads that I am choosing only to respond to those ads that have an equal amount of test on skills required and text about the product.<p>The number one strange ad that I encountered was one requesting consensus be built among VCs for product direction rather than say customers.<p>What is the strangest thing you have seen in a gig or job ad?
======
mgkimsal
Maybe not _hugely_ strange, but:

<http://raleigh.craigslist.org/web/1965373878.html>

includes:

"have at least 7 yrs of experience and maximum of 9 yrs in developing web
pages"

There's a whole lot of people they're not going to get because of that :)

